# Unable to remove submissions.



## Asria Wolf (Jan 4, 2007)

When I go to remove an old submission of mine, it tells me that that feature is temporarily disabled. (Or unavailable).

Any idea when that might be fixed?


----------



## cesarin (Jan 4, 2007)

maybe you should use the "search" feacture for once, this as been ... told.. a lot of times.. 
and, they keep saying when server is installed or with ferrox -_-


----------



## Asria Wolf (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow, thank you for being rude and unhelpful.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 4, 2007)

Requests for assistance often get derailed, sorry.

Happened last time, too.
=> http://www.anime.net/~arshesnei/oops/deletionsubsystems.htm

Hopefully will be more positive this time.


----------



## Asria Wolf (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks! That helped. Hope it comes back up soon, accounts will always get 'hacked', as long as people use stupid passwords.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 4, 2007)

Asria Wolf said:
			
		

> Thanks! That helped. Hope it comes back up soon, accounts will always get 'hacked', as long as people use stupid passwords.



Which was the point we made in the very thread.

Of course I see now it's a helpful tool instead of being screamed at to be taken down.


----------



## missdavies (Jan 13, 2007)

I also have submissions I want deleted out of my gallery.  Mainly, one accidental double post and a few old-no-longer-wanting-to shows.  I read the thread and agree that people with bad passwords shouldn't affect those of us with the sense to make a half-decent ones.  Not letting anyone delete anything seems kind of...harsh?  Why not bring it back and post [or mass note if you guys have that feature] enforcing the importance of not having a shitty password and what could/has resulted in it?  There are consequences for their bad choices, the rest of us shouldn't have to suffer.


----------



## DoDeDo (Jan 14, 2007)

Agree with missdavies, I've browsed this thread and forum for any other posts on the matter and I've been tossing about whether I should add to this or leave it, seeing missdavies posted I'll have to add my piece.
You are gonna find someone trying to hack into accounts all the time, shouldn't allow us to not have access to our own galleries, I figure the only accounts that we should be concerned over under threat are the admins and other figures that have access to altering furaffinity.

You've left up the friendly reminder notice to have better passwords, you've given everyone the heads up so lets have access back please. If people don't do anything about it it's their problem now.


----------



## cesarin (Jan 14, 2007)

Asria Wolf said:
			
		

> Wow, thank you for being rude and unhelpful.



so... acording to you, saying the truth is rude and unhelpful?


----------



## Asria Wolf (Jan 14, 2007)

No, just you.


----------



## Calorath (Jan 14, 2007)

DoDeDo said:
			
		

> Agree with missdavies, I've browsed this thread and forum for any other posts on the matter and I've been tossing about whether I should add to this or leave it, seeing missdavies posted I'll have to add my piece.
> You are gonna find someone trying to hack into accounts all the time, shouldn't allow us to not have access to our own galleries, I figure the only accounts that we should be concerned over under threat are the admins and other figures that have access to altering furaffinity.
> 
> You've left up the friendly reminder notice to have better passwords, you've given everyone the heads up so lets have access back please. If people don't do anything about it it's their problem now.



Unless... perhaps... there may be other underlying (exploitable) issues with the deletion subsystem, and this just happens to serve as a convenient cover.
Of course that's just a conspiracy theory....

Though it serves to wonder just how many, and just how high one can continue to place the tourniquets before the body does die.


----------



## Zoaerven (Jan 20, 2007)

Ah, I see what's going on. After reading through this and the other thread, I'm also of the opinion that I think it should be re-instated. It's the user's fault if they want to use an easily-hacked password. Goodness knows that kids from 4chan are prowling FA to see what sort of damage they can cause by accessing those sort of accounts; if it weren't for the publicity there there probably wouldn't be as much of a problem. But I digress. xD;

I was attempting to delete an image that glitched upon uploading. It didn't show up on my front page, nor in the 'browse' section. Only by clicking gallery can I see it.

Besides, I'm going to have a colored version soon, so no sense in keeping it up. D:


----------

